#  > Telecomunicações >  > Huawei >  >  Downstream muito baixo

## diogo25

Bom dia, não se alguém pode me ajudar, fiz umas pesquisas e falaram que o downstream abaixo de 10 e ruim de mai, so que este teste que estou fazendo e diretamente na minha DSLAN direto do cabo, não tem emenda nem conector. Se alguém souber o problema podia me ajudar?

----------


## LucasFabem

Irmão, é conexão Oi isso? se for entra pro grupo e se identifica lá (https://chat.whatsapp.com/K4o4YCtjqQuF9C72lSfWgt), o certo o SNR é ficar acima de 9.0 em conexões ADSL2+, o que eu recomendaria ainda seria ficar em torno dos 15 a 16 para ter uma margem de segurança em épocas chuvosas, quando a água toca em partes abertas do cabo de pares a conexão acontece de cair pelo SNR descer muito

----------


## diogo25

> Irmão, é conexão Oi isso? se for entra pro grupo e se identifica lá (https://chat.whatsapp.com/K4o4YCtjqQuF9C72lSfWgt), o certo o SNR é ficar acima de 9.0 em conexões ADSL2+, o que eu recomendaria ainda seria ficar em torno dos 15 a 16 para ter uma margem de segurança em épocas chuvosas, quando a água toca em partes abertas do cabo de pares a conexão acontece de cair pelo SNR descer muito


Não e conexão oi não, isso ai e na minha dslan aqui da loja. E não entendo pq esta baixo desse jeito pois estou pegando diretamente do cabo fazendo teste em cima da bancada.

----------


## Raulpcamara

> Bom dia, não se alguém pode me ajudar, fiz umas pesquisas e falaram que o downstream abaixo de 10 e ruim de mai, so que este teste que estou fazendo e diretamente na minha DSLAN direto do cabo, não tem emenda nem conector. Se alguém souber o problema podia me ajudar?


Diogo, 

Pelo print que mandou o "data rate" está ok.

----------


## diogo25

> Diogo, 
> 
> Pelo print que mandou o "data rate" está ok.


Então estranho ta isso o data rate esta bom mais o SNR esta muito baixo.

----------


## Raulpcamara

> Então estranho ta isso o data rate esta bom mais o SNR esta muito baixo.


Pode ser algum bug nessa tela do modem mesmo...

----------


## diogo25

> Pode ser algum bug nessa tela do modem mesmo...


O estranho e que em todos os modens dos clientes e em todas dslan, to achando que poder ser meu script que deve esta errado.

----------


## Raulpcamara

> O estranho e que em todos os modens dos clientes e em todas dslan, to achando que poder ser meu script que deve esta errado.


Mas como está o resultado prático de velocidade (speedtest...)

----------


## diogo25

> Mas como está o resultado prático de velocidade (speedtest...)


Esta normal, mais na casa dos clientes fica caindo com frequencia.

----------


## Raulpcamara

> Esta normal, mais na casa dos clientes fica caindo com frequencia.



Voce pode mandar a configuraçao dos seus perfis de velocidade?

----------


## diogo25

> Voce pode mandar a configuraçao dos seus perfis de velocidade?


No caso o script da configuração da dslan?

----------


## avatar52

Claro.

----------


## Raulpcamara

> No caso o script da configuração da dslan?


Sim.

----------


## diogo25

> Sim.


enable 
config

vlan 100 smart
port vlan 100 0/7 0
port vlan 100 0/7 1
port vlan 100 0/7 2
port vlan 100 0/7 3
port vlan 100 0/7 4
port vlan 100 0/7 5

interface vlanif 100
ip address 192.168.5.102 255.255.255.0

quit


ip route-static 0.0.0.0 0.0.0.0 192.168.5.1

save configuration

board confirm 0

# placa 0/0 do segundo slot.

service-port vlan 100 adsl 0/0/0 vpi 0 vci 35 rx-cttr 6 tx-cttr 6
service-port vlan 100 adsl 0/0/1 vpi 0 vci 35 rx-cttr 6 tx-cttr 6
service-port vlan 100 adsl 0/0/2 vpi 0 vci 35 rx-cttr 6 tx-cttr 6
service-port vlan 100 adsl 0/0/3 vpi 0 vci 35 rx-cttr 6 tx-cttr 6
service-port vlan 100 adsl 0/0/4 vpi 0 vci 35 rx-cttr 6 tx-cttr 6
service-port vlan 100 adsl 0/0/5 vpi 0 vci 35 rx-cttr 6 tx-cttr 6
service-port vlan 100 adsl 0/0/6 vpi 0 vci 35 rx-cttr 6 tx-cttr 6
service-port vlan 100 adsl 0/0/7 vpi 0 vci 35 rx-cttr 6 tx-cttr 6
service-port vlan 100 adsl 0/0/8 vpi 0 vci 35 rx-cttr 6 tx-cttr 6
service-port vlan 100 adsl 0/0/9 vpi 0 vci 35 rx-cttr 6 tx-cttr 6
service-port vlan 100 adsl 0/0/10 vpi 0 vci 35 rx-cttr 6 tx-cttr 6
service-port vlan 100 adsl 0/0/11 vpi 0 vci 35 rx-cttr 6 tx-cttr 6
service-port vlan 100 adsl 0/0/12 vpi 0 vci 35 rx-cttr 6 tx-cttr 6
service-port vlan 100 adsl 0/0/13 vpi 0 vci 35 rx-cttr 6 tx-cttr 6
service-port vlan 100 adsl 0/0/14 vpi 0 vci 35 rx-cttr 6 tx-cttr 6
service-port vlan 100 adsl 0/0/15 vpi 0 vci 35 rx-cttr 6 tx-cttr 6
service-port vlan 100 adsl 0/0/16 vpi 0 vci 35 rx-cttr 6 tx-cttr 6
service-port vlan 100 adsl 0/0/17 vpi 0 vci 35 rx-cttr 6 tx-cttr 6
service-port vlan 100 adsl 0/0/18 vpi 0 vci 35 rx-cttr 6 tx-cttr 6
service-port vlan 100 adsl 0/0/19 vpi 0 vci 35 rx-cttr 6 tx-cttr 6
service-port vlan 100 adsl 0/0/20 vpi 0 vci 35 rx-cttr 6 tx-cttr 6
service-port vlan 100 adsl 0/0/21 vpi 0 vci 35 rx-cttr 6 tx-cttr 6
service-port vlan 100 adsl 0/0/22 vpi 0 vci 35 rx-cttr 6 tx-cttr 6
service-port vlan 100 adsl 0/0/23 vpi 0 vci 35 rx-cttr 6 tx-cttr 6
service-port vlan 100 adsl 0/0/24 vpi 0 vci 35 rx-cttr 6 tx-cttr 6
service-port vlan 100 adsl 0/0/25 vpi 0 vci 35 rx-cttr 6 tx-cttr 6
service-port vlan 100 adsl 0/0/26 vpi 0 vci 35 rx-cttr 6 tx-cttr 6
service-port vlan 100 adsl 0/0/27 vpi 0 vci 35 rx-cttr 6 tx-cttr 6
service-port vlan 100 adsl 0/0/28 vpi 0 vci 35 rx-cttr 6 tx-cttr 6
service-port vlan 100 adsl 0/0/29 vpi 0 vci 35 rx-cttr 6 tx-cttr 6
service-port vlan 100 adsl 0/0/30 vpi 0 vci 35 rx-cttr 6 tx-cttr 6
service-port vlan 100 adsl 0/0/31 vpi 0 vci 35 rx-cttr 6 tx-cttr 6


save 

reboot system

----------


## avatar52

Você entende de Huawei? 

É no line-profile.

----------


## Raulpcamara

> enable 
> config
> 
> vlan 100 smart
> port vlan 100 0/7 0
> port vlan 100 0/7 1
> port vlan 100 0/7 2
> port vlan 100 0/7 3
> port vlan 100 0/7 4
> ...


Preciso da configuração dos line profiles

----------


## fhayashi

Deve estar usando o 1024 padrão. É o que uso tbm

----------

